# EOS colours / interior combos



## brado (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all, great info on this site!
Could someone post "real life" pics of paprika red with beige interior? Also looking to see thunder blue (too bad not available in Canada) with beige and moonrock interiors.
I drove a black 2.0 T with sport package and 18" wheels last week...great car...now just need to come up with colour combo that I want.
Any word on finance rates?


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (brado)*

I asked for the same about a week ago....got no responses.








However, try this link and scroll down to the bottom.
http://www.autospies.com/news/...-8451
Lots of good picture including what you are looking for.








My red and beige should be at the port tomorrow. Trying to stay patient for eventual delivery.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (brado)*

Here's picture of Thunder Blue w/cornsilk beige lux. package. I test drove this last week, thanks to the courtesy of my dealer. this is one incredibly fun vehicle:








Shot of the interior:


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (brado)*

when you say Finance rates, I assume you mean to buy the car
The best rate I found was with a local Credit union
5.75% for 5 years


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (brado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brado* »_Hi all, great info on this site!
Could someone post "real life" pics of paprika red with beige interior? Also looking to see thunder blue (too bad not available in Canada) with beige and moonrock interiors.
I drove a black 2.0 T with sport package and 18" wheels last week...great car...now just need to come up with colour combo that I want.
Any word on finance rates? 

While you may not be checking this thread anymore, give me until tomorrow (or maybe tonight) and I'll get you pictures of my wife's Paprika Red with Tan Eos with 18" wheels.


----------



## voiture (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (irbrenda)*

Does anyone have pics of Moonrock Grey interior? Thanks


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
While you may not be checking this thread anymore, give me until tomorrow (or maybe tonight) and I'll get you pictures of my wife's Paprika Red with Tan Eos with 18" wheels. 

Well I'm defenately checking and would LOVE to see this combo since all the paprika red cars I've seen have had black interiors. THANKS!!


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_
Well I'm defenately checking and would LOVE to see this combo since all the paprika red cars I've seen have had black interiors. THANKS!!

I'd love to see it too. ... I bet it looks great!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

I'd love to see it to since I'm so up in the air over selecting a color combo. I would love to see the gray interior as my loaner car was the beige but it needs alot of very tender care to stay clean, which is not a problem for me. I wanted black/gray but I understand that combo will not be available, nor is gray available with Island gray. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

I happen to have ordered a Parika Red with the Beige interior. The Grey would have been nice but not sure if it was available.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

Well, my first Touareg was an '04 V8 in Colorado red with beige nappa interior and I was unique on Staten Island as I have never seen another one in over 28 months. It was absolutely striking, but the paprika red is much brighter from what I can see. It has to look really great too! I now have an '06 Touareg V8 every option in silver/teak nappa interior, really beautiful too but I don't know if I'd go the silver route again as much as I do like it. I'm kind of silvered out.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

My Paprika Red w/beige should also be delivered this week. It left the port on Monday, and the dealer is less than 400 miles from the port. Hopefully my wife and I will have big smiles on our faces on Saturday.


----------



## gloce (May 30, 2006)

Are you still having fun? Could you please post some pictures? please??????


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (Professor Gascan)*

Professor Gascan, whatever happed with the pics you were gonna post of your wife's paprika red/tan/18" wheel eos? Don't worry if it isn't clean, would just love to see how these colors contrast!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (justme97)*

Now that VW has released the new Passat R36 with "engine spin" trim everywhere, its time to put out a similarly cool Eos. Hey, nice shift knob, are they available through any Vortex advertizers?
Nice blue needles too. 
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...t-r36/ 













_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:38 AM 11-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS colours / interior combos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Do you think trim that is as highly reflective of light as that trim would be suitable for a convertible? I am wondering if perhaps sunlight reflections might make it impractical.
Michael


----------

